# toy ideas



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Ive been playing with a tennis ball on a rope with my pup for a while now. I made a couple of them but now as soon as he gets a hold of the ball it is off the rope and split in two. I was thinking of using a kong and running a rope through it. Wanted to get some ideas from everyone. Also just a question, anyone of you tried one of those orbee balls? Are they durable with a hard biting dog. I saw them at a store this summer and they didnt seem like they would last long!


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Prepare to be inundated with the warnings that tennis balls aren't great for dogs.
The objections vary, but seem to center on two aspects- 
that the glue that holds the ball together has a corrosive effect on the dog's enamel, and/or that the fuzzy nature of the tennis ball collects dirt and grime that act as abrasives to wear down the enamel.

The Kong on a rope works well for some dogs.
Kong actually sells them pre-made for that purpose, although some good hardware store rope, and a big enough washer works just as well to make your own.

I personally like Orbee balls because I'm a clutz, and have been known to smack myself in the face. Kongs have a lot more heft to them than Orbee balls do.

The Orbees have held up quite well to my dog's abuse. Over time, the little continent-patterns peel away, but other than that, I have a couple that have been in use for 3 years and are still in very good repair.
Of course, these are ONLY used for tugging/reward and the dog isn't allowed to sit around gnawing on it.

I did purchase an over-sized Orbee ball [the largest they had], that I use similar to a Kong, to stuff treats in and amuse the dog when she has to be crated at length. 

If you do go with Orbee, don't purchase the version that comes with a string already attached.
It's not worth the extra money. The rope they use is stiff and a little hard on the hands. You can get better rope at the hardware store or a local climbing supply store for the same price, but with better results.

Planet Dog [the manufacturers of Orbee Balls] has a pretty good return policy.

Over time, I've found myself using a jute roll on a string more than anything else for my dog, but that's a matter of preference and ease [the jute roll sticks in my back pocket a whole lot easier than a ball], and it's a little easier on the dog for tugging, since I can grab both sides and not torque the dog's neck.

She's pretty intense about her Orbee, though:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

For training:

The orbee balls, my dogs squish all the time so they get really slimy and icky.

I used to always use the hard rubber Frabo balls, but the medium can get stuck in my dogs throat and the large is too large for my purposes. http://www.hallmarkk9.com/fraboballonrope-medium.aspx

So now I am using this: http://www.hallmarkk9.com/mrcsballonrope-large.aspx I guess because of the odd shape, it doesn't get stuck in his throat, and it's still small enough for me.

I use the water kong when I take Arkane to the ocean.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Susan, I hadn't see the MRCS ball before. I'll have to check that out, looks pretty nice.
Would you say it has the same heft to it as the Frabo balls?


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

sam wilks said:


> Ive been playing with a tennis ball on a rope with my pup for a while now. I made a couple of them but now as soon as he gets a hold of the ball it is off the rope and split in two. I was thinking of using a kong and running a rope through it. Wanted to get some ideas from everyone. Also just a question, anyone of you tried one of those orbee balls? Are they durable with a hard biting dog. I saw them at a store this summer and they didnt seem like they would last long!


Orbee balls are great, and our dogs love them, but they are not as durable as the black kong or even the red one. 

Our mal pup absolutely loves the Egg Dog Toy linked below. It is constructed of a hard, slick plastic material that scoots across the ground and is difficult for the dog to pick up. There are also multiple sizes to accommodate for a growing dog. Granted, this may not be what you are looking for as it is more of a toy to keep the dog busy and entertained.

http://www.elitek9.com/Egg-Dog-Toy/productinfo/R03/


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

I have found that sandblasting hose works well. I went to the local hose shop and bought some leftovers. I do not leave it unattended as the dog can chew it, but it is great for retrieve and tug.

http://www.granitecitytool.com/premium-sandblast-hose


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Aaron: It's not as hefty because it's not solid like the Frabo balls, and though my dog can squeeze it, he doesn't tend to work it, but something about the Orbee almost seems to encourage maniacal chewing and the subsequent crazy slobbering with mine (that could just be idiosyncratic with mine of course).


I'm with you too, as far as using a tug or jute roll instead of a ball. I think that's really good, especially with young dogs, more control and easier on the hands when they are just learning how to target!!!!!!!


Hey Sam I have a couple friends who swear by the kongs, they just run a rope through as you describe and I have used them successfully that way, too. I like'em because they come in so many friggin sizes!!!
:lol:


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

As far as balls go, I've been using these for the past year and love them. lots of string to play with and its the best handle I've used...not slick, easy to catch and hold. Haven't had any dog rip the cord out yet. Only the neighbor's dog who stole and jacked one up...first time chewed the handle off, second time chewed the string. :evil:

http://leerburg.com/1205.htm

I know a few people who had orbees with power biters. Worked well, with the attached rope. Dogs loved them too.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

susan tuck said:


> Hi Aaron: It's not as hefty because it's not solid like the Frabo balls


Sounds perfect for Danke and I, then.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I usually make most of the toys myself. Just be creative ....


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Bende makes a nice ball on string also. 

As for odd shaped items like kongs. They bounce funny when thrown. Sure is exciting for the dog. but I have heard, never seen of dogs injuring themselves by twisiting and turing to try catch it on a funny bounce.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Chuck-it brand balls - not the tennis ball ones, but the smooth orange ones, have held up really well with my dogs. Enough squish that the dogs like them, but they don't pop like tennis balls.They make a recycled rubbery one with holes in it that you can put a rope through, too. 

The gappay hard rubber on a string balls that I bought were great, until I wasn't paying attention and Ronan chewed through the string right at the ball. 

I like the orbee/planet dog stuff, too, though I find it a bit pricey.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

think i posted awhile back about stuffing a tug with velcro open ends (fm CanAm, and no it's not a plug) with multiple small cylindrical kongs with the grooves running down the length and connected with a stainless bar thru the middle. great for making a hard tug that you can freeze up if that's your style for working on the out

but i also use the same kongs with a rope thru em just as if it was a ball on a rope, and they work GREAT for all types of dogs....can toss em and no dog can chew em up as a reward tug/ball....easy to clean off the slobber and more pocketable than the egg shaped kongs

used the orbie balls too, but not a ball guy, but do wanna try some blasting hose for variety when i can find a cheap source of hose


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a note.. that MRCS ball looks just like the erratic ball by Chuckit: http://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Erratic-Medium-2-Inch-2-Pack/dp/B00280MUWQ which is a much cheaper option if you just buy some line at the hardware or feed store and make your own handles.

I have used as variety of things and made my own handles. Kong on rope(I like the black or blue kongs best), Kong Ball on rope(I drill a hole through them), Chuckit balls (the glow in the dark one and the erratic ball) with handles etc. For some dogs I prefer this ball: http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=10719 but I put my own handle on it. It is a larger ball and very firm, the tread pattern helps with the dog maintaining grip while tugging vs some of the other firm balls that are smooth (like the kong balls) 

I also like to use the retrieving bumpers. The hard plastic ones with the little bimples or ridges. My dogs fricken love those and even the cheap ones seem to survive quite a bit of tugging. I like these better for water retrieving than the Chuckit bumpers, my dogs annihilate those pretty quick, they can only handle one or two short tugs on the return before they are punctured and the end starts coming off. My AB Cuda tore the damn thing in half just tugging with me.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey thanks Jennifer, I'm going to check out those Chuckit Erratics, I see they have them at Walmart, too. Hell of a lot cheaper than the MRCS balls. Hopefully I can poke a hole through for the string and the I'll be stylin'!! The MRCS balls have magnets in them but I don't need it with magnets.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

They are a hollow ball.. I am having a major brain fart I think they already have holes... I put holes/handles in so many of my dog toys I can't remember which ones already had them lol

EDIT Yes they already have holes  Not sure if the MRCS ball is more of a rigid ball or not? But these are durable enough, not as easy to compress as the glow in the dark ball by Chuckit


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> They are a hollow ball.. I am having a major brain fart I think they already have holes... I put holes/handles in so many of my dog toys I can't remember which ones already had them lol
> 
> EDIT Yes they already have holes  Not sure if the MRCS ball is more of a rigid ball or not? But these are durable enough, not as easy to compress as the glow in the dark ball by Chuckit


OH Cool it comes with holes YAY!!!!!!!! I'm going to check it out Friday. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to have trouble with Thunder popping the kong off the knot on the rope till I started putting a metal washer on the rope. The washer is larger then the diameter of the hole but when the kong is squeezed in a vise the washer goes in sideways. Once it's on the nylon rope stays.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been using a lot of the Kong Wubba. They are like a softer kong inside a heavy cloth covering with tails. /They don't bounce all over like a tennis ball and seem to add a little more life than just a towel. They seem to last a long time as well. Of course they are used for reward so the dog's don't keep them as a chew toy.

DFrost


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

i use a piece of 2 inch fire hose, the canvas type. It is easy to get at any fire station They are always getting rid of some old stuff. Cut two pieces about a foot long ( or what ever you want depending on the dog) fold one piece in half lengthwise and slide it inside the other one. Makes an almost indestructible toy/reward item


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I used to have trouble with Thunder popping the kong off the knot on the rope till I started putting a metal washer on the rope. The washer is larger then the diameter of the hole but when the kong is squeezed in a vise the washer goes in sideways. Once it's on the nylon rope stays.


Thanks for this solution, Bob. I use the water kong when I take the dogs to the ocean, and that stupid rope pulls out so easily. I have gone through more of those stupid water kongs because of the rope issue and it drives me crazy because those suckers are expensive!!! You can't put the rope through both ends and just tie it in a circle like normal kongs because it has that weird bladder stopper thingy in the big end (which I guess keeps it from sinking).


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I like the orbee balls. A favourite toy of my current dog was a 12" piece of upvc lavatory bend with a long string attached which he had found in the compost heap.


----------



## Andy Sepulveda (Jun 19, 2010)

You can make your own Wing-A-Ball by just learning how to tie a Monkeys fist knot.
http://youtu.be/tlsfD78y3K8


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> You can make your own Wing-A-Ball by just learning how to tie a Monkeys fist knot.
> http://youtu.be/tlsfD78y3K8


Or you can just go to the Dollar Tree and buy one and not have to buy the rope AND learn how to tie a monkey fist knot 
I like the small soft sided floppy frisby, mixed in with tugs and Kongs and balls and ......
Depending on which dog I'm working with. I've got two tugs in my training vest back pouch (either side) a couple of frisbees in the front hip pockets, a hollee ball in the left chest pocket a kong in the right. Occasionally I'll have a jute roll or blast hose tug (I'm not getting much interest in this from anyone but the GSD and then it gets so slimy and slippery I don't want to play with it ) 
My guys never know what toy will appear


----------



## Andy Sepulveda (Jun 19, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> *Or you can just go to the Dollar Tree and buy one and not have to buy the rope AND learn how to tie a monkey fist knot*
> I like the small soft sided floppy frisby, mixed in with tugs and Kongs and balls and ......
> Depending on which dog I'm working with. I've got two tugs in my training vest back pouch (either side) a couple of frisbees in the front hip pockets, a hollee ball in the left chest pocket a kong in the right. Occasionally I'll have a jute roll or blast hose tug (I'm not getting much interest in this from anyone but the GSD and then it gets so slimy and slippery I don't want to play with it )
> My guys never know what toy will appear


Yeah, you're right. Didn't know they sold does wing-a-balls at the Dollar store. I payed $13 for one at petsmart.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Thanks for this solution, Bob. I use the water kong when I take the dogs to the ocean, and that stupid rope pulls out so easily. I have gone through more of those stupid water kongs because of the rope issue and it drives me crazy because those suckers are expensive!!! You can't put the rope through both ends and just tie it in a circle like normal kongs because it has that weird bladder stopper thingy in the big end (which I guess keeps it from sinking).



Not sure if it can be done with the water kong. Aren't they full of some sort of flotation foam? That would make it next to impossible to get the washer in and at the end with the small hole.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You can pull the foamy stuffy that makes a water kong float out and stuff it back in... I know, my dogs have pulled it out for me. Please note, they do not float without the stuffing. Thanks Ronan, for another toy at the bottom of the lake.

If you tug a lot with a kong on a rope, the sections will eventually separate.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> Yeah, you're right. Didn't know they sold does wing-a-balls at the Dollar store. I payed $13 for one at petsmart.



The trouble with the Dollar Tree is they have something one week and then they sell out and don't get anymore for months or not at all. I just pick up stuff that looks like it will work and buy 3-4. If it doesn't work I'm only out a couple of $. Paying $13 for a piece of rope with a monkey paw knot on the end makes you want to smoke a cigarette afterwards


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Whatever happened to a decoy on a string? They runaway, you trip their legs...and the dog's going to have fun for hours!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> They are a hollow ball.. I am having a major brain fart I think they already have holes... I put holes/handles in so many of my dog toys I can't remember which ones already had them lol
> 
> EDIT Yes they already have holes  Not sure if the MRCS ball is more of a rigid ball or not? But these are durable enough, not as easy to compress as the glow in the dark ball by Chuckit


 
FOLLOW UP: So I went to Walmart but they didn't have any. I went next door to Petco and they had them for like $5.00 each! Looks to be exactly the same as my MRCS ball, minus the rope and the magnet, so thanks again Jennifer, sure beats $25. a pop, especially since I don't use it for the magnet feature anyway!!!!


----------

